# Was ist <T> ?



## CrazyTeq (25. März 2008)

Hallo,

in einem Code den ich als Grundlage benutzen möchte stiess ich auf :

public class Selectable<T>

Was bedeuted das <T> ? Ich konnte bis jetzt nirgends eine Erklärung finden. 



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Danielku15 (25. März 2008)

Hallo. 
Diese Angabe nennt man generics. In ihnen kann ein Typ angegeben werden welcher darauf im weiteren Verlauf der Klasse verwendet werden kan. Dieses T kann dann als Parameter für Methoden (eben wie ein Datentyp, eine Klasse etc) , Attribute oder ähnliches verwendet werden. 

Beispielsweise du legst eine Instanz mit 
Selectable<String> csSelectableStrings = new Selectable<String>();

Dann wird überall wo du in deiner Selectable Klasse den Typen T vewendet hast, der String verwendet.

So wird für diese Instanz eine getValue(T oValue) zu einer getValue(String oValue). Und es kann an dieser Stelle nur noch ein String angegeben werden.

Genaueres dazu kann dir Google mit dem Begriff Generics berichten.


----------

